# Clark H. Pinnock (1937-2010)



## bookslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Clark H. Pinnock, the controversial theologian and author, died of a heart attack on August 15th. He was 73. He had made an announcement last March that he was withdrawing from public life because he had been diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease.

He became infamous back in the late 1980s and early 1990s with his "openness of God" theology, and with other controversial positions he supported over the years, after having begun his professional career as a conservative evangelical Baptist.

Dr. R. Scott Clark has a statement at Heidelblog.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 19, 2010)

I blogged about this a bit:
Life | Doctrine | Music. » Blog Archive » Clark Pinnock – 1937-2010


----------



## bookslover (Aug 20, 2010)

Once all the dust settles, I think Pinnock will be remembered, in the long run, as an eccentric and a crank who promoted some pretty awful views. His books will be considered to be theological curiosities. Too bad, too: the man had a good mind; unfortunately, he let it wander in strange directions.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 20, 2010)

bookslover said:


> Once all the dust settles, I think Pinnock will be remembered, in the long run, as an eccentric and a crank who promoted some pretty awful views. His books will be considered to be theological curiosities. Too bad, too: the man had a good mind; unfortunately, he let it wander in strange directions.



Watch out for the oncoming flood of MTh theses entitled Pinnock's Progress (Regress)!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Aug 23, 2010)

timmopussycat said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Once all the dust settles, I think Pinnock will be remembered, in the long run, as an eccentric and a crank who promoted some pretty awful views. His books will be considered to be theological curiosities. Too bad, too: the man had a good mind; unfortunately, he let it wander in strange directions.
> ...


 
Guess that kills my future plans once I hit seminary, huh ?


----------



## Adelphos (Sep 5, 2010)

Clark Pinnock tried to advance a sort of "Evangelical" form of Process theology...but in the process lost his way. God was no longer looked upon as the Sovereign Lord of the Universe, but as someone who needed our help and at times advice on how he should run his creation. His theology was so "Open" that he was known to pariticipate in lectures with the teaching authorities of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. Pinnock's theology was closer to that of Rabbi Harold Kushner's than that of the Apostle Paul...Only God knows how many Pinnock lead astray.


----------

